# Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse?



## LastManStanding (31. Januar 2017)

*Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse?*

Hi.
Mal ne ganz doofe Frage gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass meine Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse besser flutschen würd´ wenn ich:
Die Aerocool reinblasen lasse und die beiden Pure Wings stattdessen raus?

Momentan:
2x BeQuiet Pure Wings Pusten Vorne rein
1x BeQuiet Pure Wing Hinten raus
2x Aerocool Death Silence oben Raus
Alle 140mm
Im Moment ist im Gehäuse der Luftdruck ziemlich ausgeglichen( u.a. Flamme verzieht sich nicht direkt vor Lüfterfernen Öffnungen. Tänzelt nur)
Mit der gaaaaanz leichten Tendenz zu Unterdruck würde ich sagen.
Würde sich da Temperaturmäßig merklich etwas verändern, würde ich stärker in den Über/Unterdruck gehen?

Denn wenn ich sie tausche, werde ich wohl durch den höheren Luftdurchsatz der Aerocool Überdruck bekommen. 

Ich frage weil die Aerocool im hängenden Betrieb wie jetzt gegeben, leicht Klakkern in niedrigen U/Min.

Gruß


----------



## Faxe007 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Würde sich wahrscheinlich wenig ändern. Grundsätzlich optimal wäre ein leichter Überdruck im Gehäuse weil dann weniger Staub reinzieht.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Der perfekte Airflow
mehrere Kombination im vergleich!

Es kommt eher auf die Position als auf den Über-/Unterdruck an, einfach weil es in einem Gehäuse mit den dutzenden Öffnungen kein Über-/Unterdruck gibt 
Die Sache ist schlicht die, dass du bei mehr einblasenden Lüftern weniger Staub im Gehäuse hast, da keine Luft unkontrolliert durch ungeschützte Öffnungen einströmt


----------



## IronAngel (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

ich würde dir eher zum leichten Überdruck raten, ich habe jedenfalls 3 Lüfter für die Frischluft verbaut und einen der mit dem CPU Kühler das Zeug wieder herausbläst.. 2 von den ansaugenen Lüftern laufen aber nur mit 300-500 RPM und sind 120 Lüfter. Die anderen beiden sind sowieso pwm Lüfter und werden übers Mainboard geregelt.

Bei meinen alten Gehäuse hatte ich noch unterdruck und mir kam es so vor das ich deutlich mehr Staub um Rechner hatte. Aber das kann auch am Gehäuse liegen. Die Temps sind natürlich immer i.o, die CPU wird keine 50 C warm und die GPU ist irgendwo bei 55-60 C. Von daher ist es mir eher wichtiger weniger Staub im Gehäuse zu haben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Um Über- und Unterdruck wird allgemein viel zu viel Wind gemacht. In jedem luftgekühlten System kommen zwangsweise immer beide Effekte zum Tragen.  Ein Lüfter erzeugt sowohl Über- als auch Unterdruck.
Letztendlich kommt es nur darauf an, an den richtigen Stellen genügend Drehzahlen anzulegen, sodass keine Rückstaus entstehen und die Abwärme der Komponenten nicht immer wieder durch den selben Kühlkörper zirkuliert. Im Endeffekt sind hier vor allem die Hecklüfter sehr wichtig. Die Frontlüfter lasse ich persönlich immer auf sehr geringen Drehzahlen laufen. CPU- und Graka-Kühler erzeugen ja auch von allein immer einen gewissen Sog, sodass man von der Vorderseite ausgehend nicht gleich einen Orkan durchschicken muss 

Ich würde anstatt den irreführenden Bezeichnungen "Unterdruck" und "Überdruck", bei denen viele Nutzer leider schnell zur  Pauschalisierung und binären Zuspitzung (als könnte man sich zwischen diesen beiden Prinzipien entscheiden) neigen, die Begriffe "_*hecklastig*_" und "_*frontlastig*_" vorschlagen. Denn damit drückt man ganz unmissverständlich genau das aus, was hier letztendlich bezweckt werden soll: das Anheben der Drehzahlen entweder im Heck oder in der Front.

Bezüglich der Staub-Debatte:
So lange alle Öffnungen gefiltert sind, spielt es keinerlei Rolle, für welches Prinzip man sich entscheidet. "Überdruck" ist hier allein aus dem Grund meist besser, da die Front-Einlasse in der Regel gefiltert sind, die seitlichen/mittleren Einlässe hingegen nicht. 

PS: die druckstarken Lüfter würde ich immer da einsetzen, wo im Gehäuse die größeren Luftwiderstände vorherrschen.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Danke für die Antworten.
Nach der Tabelle von Hardwaremax die Oben genannt ist hab ich schon das Optimalste...



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> PS: die druckstarken Lüfter würde ich immer da einsetzen, wo im Gehäuse die größeren Luftwiderstände vorherrschen.


Wenn ich nach Druckstärke gehe, so wie du Sinnvoll aufgeschlüsselt hast. Kann ich dies auch gleich wieder vernachlässigen.^^
Und die Aerocool (weil ja hängend-Klakernd) Lüfter nach vorne machen, und ich teste es einfach mal.
Die Lüfter laufen bei mir alle(über das Board gesteuert) Maximal niedrig erst bei ich glaub 55 oder 60°C CPU Temperatur gehen sie almälig höher bis auf 80%-90%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronAngel (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

die oberen Lüfter brauch man eigentlich nur wenn die Temperaturen deiner CPU oder GPU nicht inordnung sind und wenn reicht auch sicher einer oben + hinten. Genauso kann der hintere Lüfter einfach schneller drehen, hat normalerweise den selben Effekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Wenn die Lüfter klackern, bau sie nach vorne, ganz einfach.
Ich mag es in meiner staubigen Wohnung, tendenziell etwas
Überdruck im Gehäuse zu haben, damit es nicht durch die Slot-
blenden einsaugt. Aber wir reden da über minimale Mengen.

Wie es kühlt hängt von vielem ab, sehr restriktiv sind Staubfilfer.
Dann muss Du schauen, wie laut Lüfter in welcher position werden.
Vorne hört man sie besser als oben, darum kommen gute Lüfter
noch oben und schleifende nach vorne, je nach Gehäusedämmung.
Wie immer hilft nur ausprobieren und es sind oft 50U/min mehr
oder weniger, um lautlose Lüfter zu hören.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter klackern, bau sie nach vorne, ganz einfach.
> Ich mag es in meiner staubigen Wohnung, tendenziell etwas
> Überdruck im Gehäuse zu haben, damit es nicht durch die Slot-
> blenden einsaugt. Aber wir reden da über minimale Mengen.
> ...



Genauso werd ich es auch machen.
Einfach mal testen

Jetzt hab ich gestern ne  GTX 970 G1 Gaming Angeboten bekommen für 120€ vom Kumpel. 
Die ist schon mal im Betrieb fast 30°C Kühler bei Furmark 55°C statt bei mir 82°C und leiser dann wird das gesammt Klima auch schon besser im System sollte ich sie nehmen.
mal sehen mal sehen.
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter klackern, bau sie nach vorne, ganz einfach.
> Ich mag es in meiner staubigen Wohnung, tendenziell etwas
> Überdruck im Gehäuse zu haben, damit es nicht durch die Slot-
> blenden einsaugt. Aber wir reden da über minimale Mengen.



Richtig, aber nur mal so allgemein,

es gibt auch Staubsauger Bodenstaubsauger Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Hatte dazu auch schon mal ein Thread gemacht vor über 2 Jahren^^ Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen
Habe gestern mal die WLP der CPU gewechselt nach rund 3 1/2 Jahren, hat 3-4 °C gebracht. (CPU 4770K geköpft). War schon bissl härter geworden die gute alte Gelid Extreme Paste.
Zudem habe ich mal den Staubfilter vom Deckel abgemacht, da kommt nun echt deutlich mehr Luft raus, hab Angst das ich mich erkälte^^
Lüfter laufen mit 630-650 RPM (Silent Wings 2).

Aktuell laufen 3 intake in der Front, in der Front unten, habe ich noch mal just 4 fun einen weiteren Lüfter installiert (rund 30 cm nach dem Front unten Lüfter), welcher Richtung Netzteil pustet und von dort aus halt zur Grafikkarte.
Wollte halt mal den Luftstrom da unten verstärken, bringt wohl eventuell nix, aber langeweile halt^^
Dann habe ich noch 2 140er Silentwings 2 auf dem CPU Kühler (Cryorig R1), 2 derselben oben Deckel ausblasend und im Heck ebenso ausblasend der selbe Lüfter.
Front 2 120er Eloops und ein 140er Silent Wing und der Bonus 120er unten ist ein Coolermaster Lüfter.
Ach und mein Netzteil ist umgedreht und befördert eventuelle Abwärme von der Grafikkarte auch nach draußen.
Wobei bei mir alles stark undervolted läuft (Grafikkarte 0.825V GTX 1070 (51°C beim Zocken) und CPU mit 0.91V mit 3.4GHz (41°C beim Zocken) auf allen Kernen, reicht mir)
Undervolten bringt da deutlich mehr als viele Lüfter, also sweetspot suchen und die Komponenten optimieren.


----------



## mcmarky (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach und mein Netzteil ist umgedreht und befördert eventuelle Abwärme von der Grafikkarte auch nach draußen.



Bringt das denn was, oder nur spaßhalber gemacht?   Entzieht das Netzteil nicht dadurch unnötig der GK ein wenig Frischluft, oder ist es vernachlässigbar?

Habe bei meinem W2 auch viel experimentiert, Lüfter am Boden bringen gar nix, die GK holt sich von dort schon alleine die Luft. Die Lüfter der GK mögens gar nicht, wenn die Gehäuselüfter penetrant die Luft davor verwirbeln, lieber sachte und ruhig. Mit Speedfan habe ich Lüfterkurven erstellt, die Lüfter drehen nochmals langsamer bei gleichen Temperaturen und der PC ist viel leiser unter Last.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Staub-Debatte:
> So lange alle Öffnungen gefiltert sind, spielt es keinerlei Rolle, für welches Prinzip man sich entscheidet. "Überdruck" ist hier allein aus dem Grund meist besser, da die Front-Einlasse in der Regel gefiltert sind, die seitlichen/mittleren Einlässe hingegen nicht.


Das würde Abseits der Öffnungen für Lüfter ein luftdichtes Gehäuse erfordern. Da da es das nicht gibt wird bei "Unterdruck" durch Ritzen und kleine Öffnungen auch immer Dreck mit angesaugt. Deshalb Überdruck mir Staubfilter an allen Lüftern die rein blasen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Doch das gibt es, habe ich selbst gebaut und ist in Betrieb. Bis auf 2 Ecken im Seitenteil in den sich etwas Staub ablagert, wird Luft nur dort wo sie rein soll eingesogen und dann ist dann immer ein Filter davor. Bei mir herrscht Unterdruck im Gehäuse.


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



mcmarky schrieb:


> Bringt das denn was, oder nur spaßhalber gemacht?   Entzieht das Netzteil nicht dadurch unnötig der GK ein wenig Frischluft, oder ist es vernachlässigbar?
> 
> Habe bei meinem W2 auch viel experimentiert, Lüfter am Boden bringen gar nix, die GK holt sich von dort schon alleine die Luft. Die Lüfter der GK mögens gar nicht, wenn die Gehäuselüfter penetrant die Luft davor verwirbeln, lieber sachte und ruhig. Mit Speedfan habe ich Lüfterkurven erstellt, die Lüfter drehen nochmals langsamer bei gleichen Temperaturen und der PC ist viel leiser unter Last.



Denke mal das bringt nix, da der Lüfter des Netzteils extrem langsam rotiert.
Hab hier ja mal einige Verbrauchsmessungen gemacht und da das Netzteil kaum ausgelastet wird...
GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?

Hab auch mit den Lüftern  übertrieben bei mir, sonderlich viel bringt es ab einer gewissen Anzahl sowieso nichts.
Vorne rein, hinten raus, eventuell noch oben einen der raussaugt und schon ist man ganz gut bedient.
Würde sowieso lieber ein richtig kleines Gehäuse haben, da hat man dann nur 1-2 Lüfter^^
Wenn ich demnächst mal alles verkaufe (außer Festplatten), werde ich einen anderen Weg gehen.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Doch das gibt es, habe ich selbst gebaut und ist in Betrieb. Bis auf 2 Ecken im Seitenteil in den sich etwas Staub ablagert, wird Luft nur dort wo sie rein soll eingesogen und dann ist dann immer ein Filter davor. Bei mir herrscht Unterdruck im Gehäuse.



Ich vergaß, fast keine uneingeschränkte Aussage zu der nicht irgend jemand eine Ausnahme ausgräbt. Manchmal werde ich übermütig, dann rutscht mir sowas raus.
Und, hast du das Gehäuse selbst gebaut oder ein vorhandenes dafür modifiziert.


----------



## Fatal Justice (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Der Korpus selbst ist kein Selbstbau, sondern recht dünner Stahl eines Standardgehäuses. Das habe ich gewählt, weil es damals kein kleineres gab, in das  ATX im klassischen Aufbau passt (41 cm hoch). Von vorn herein war eine Dämmung vorgesehen, bei der jeder Luftschlitz geschlossen wurde (ansonsten überall Filter davor). Ursprünglich war auch die Front zum größten Teil geschlossen, aufgrund extremer Luftarmut und fehlendem USB 3.0 habe ich aber eine andere Blende nachgerüstet. Die Schalldämmung übernimmt die Glastür vom Schrank. Um hohe Passgenauigkeit der Dämmung zu erreichen nahm der "Umbau" bis heute etwa 50 Stunden Arbeit in Anspruch. Wobei ich immer noch Änderungen vornehme, wie etwa SSD´s im Seitenteil. Auch ist es damit ein Unikat, dass es so kein zweites mal gibt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Ich glaube, man sollte sich allgemein auch davon lösen, solche Prinzipien immer von idealtypischen Mustern abhängig zu machen.
Jedes  Gehäuse ist individuell und stellt  variable Bedingungen an  sein Belüftungskonzept. Allein die abweichende(n) Menge und Eigenschaften von Blenden, Gittern und  Filtern, welche allesamt Luftwiderstände aufbauen und den (als möglichst  laminar anzustrebenden) Luftfluss unterschiedlich stark behindern, machen einen objektiven Ausganspunkt nahezu unmöglich. Davon mal ganz abgesehen unterscheiden sich natürlich noch die Lüfter, deren Drehzahlen, deren Platzierung und die anderen Komponenten wie etwa GPU- oder CPU-Kühler, welche natürlich auch eine nicht unerhebliche Strömung  im Gehäuse verursachen (oft sogar stärker als die der Gehäuselüfter).

Die Summe all solcher Faktoren ergibt meines Erachtens ein Zusammenspiel, dass man nicht so idealtypisch pauschalisieren kann, wie es hier teilweise (und leider auch in sehr vielen anderen Threads) nahegelegt wird.
Sicher kann man sich unter R5-Nutzern unterhalten, ob man die eine oder andere Abdeckung lieber offen oder geschlossen lässt, unten noch einen Lüfter einbaut oder eben nicht. In der Praxis werden aber auch hier immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen auftreten, was einfach davon zeugt, dass wir ganz andere Konfigurationen und selbstverständlich auch andere  Erwartungen mitbringen. Umso schwerer (bzw. unmöglicher) wird es, allgemeingültige Regeln für die Gesasmtheit aller Gehäuse aufzustellen.

Ich kann nur jedem dazu raten, sich nicht all zu sehr von Guides und pauschalen Empfehlungen abhängig zu machen. Das beste Konzept ist immernoch jenes, welches ich (für mich) selber an meinem eigenen Rechner nachweisen kann. Dazu zählt natürlich auch etwas Eigeninitiative, einfach mal verschiedene Konfigurationen auszuprobieren und die Leistung und Lautstärke jeweils einander gegenüberzustellen. Wer solche Tests erstmal gemacht hat, wird auch feststellen, dass die erzielten Effekte die sowohl theoretische als auch praktische Auseinandersetzung gar nicht mal zwingend Wert sind. Denn im Endeffekt gilt immernoch das Prinzip: hier rein, da raus. Alles drumherum sind im Grunde genommen nur Detailoptimierungen. 

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an den Beitrag #5 und schlage die Begriffe "_hecklastig_" bzw. "_frontlastig_" vor, wenn man bspw. die oft genannten "Unter-" bzw. "Überdruck"-Konfigurationen miteinander vergleichen möchte.


Das nur als ein paar Randbemerkungen, die ich hier noch unbedingt loswerden wollte


----------



## Fatal Justice (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *

Schön geschrieben...
Eine Lanze für den Unterdruck wollte ich auch nicht brechen, die Nachteile sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Bei Milliarden an Hardware-Kombinationen ist sicherlich jeder gut beraten, die eigene richtige Lösung zu suchen hinsichtlich Akustik, Temperatur etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man sollte sich allgemein auch davon lösen, solche Prinzipien immer von idealtypischen Mustern abhängig zu machen.


Viele sehen auch den einfachen Zusammenhang nicht, das bewegte Luft Unterdruck hat, Bernoulli und so.... 

Aber wir sollten hier unter Kindern und anderen nicht zu physikalisch werden


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Überdruck, Ausgeglichen oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse? *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele sehen auch den einfachen Zusammenhang nicht, das bewegte Luft Unterdruck hat,



Genau, ein Luftstrom ist nunmal eine Ausgleichsbewegung zwischen höherem und niedrigerem Luftdruck


----------

